
Vast neolithic circle of deep shafts found near Stonehenge - jhoechtl
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jun/22/vast-neolithic-circle-of-deep-shafts-found-near-stonehenge
======
igravious
Came here to submit this – amazing discovery!

